# converting 9.9 hp Evinrude to 15 hp??



## rancocasrich (Aug 11, 2009)

I want to upgrade my 9.9 Evinrude to a 15 hp engine. I was planning to shop for a used 15hp. Someone told me I can put a bigger carb into the 9.9 to have it as fast and powerful as a 15hp. Is that true? Where can I find a carb? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 11, 2009)

blah blah blah


----------



## CarlF (Aug 11, 2009)

I've heard yes and I have heard no to just changing the carb.
Here is what I have learned from many different sources:
In most years, the johnson/evinrude 9.9 and 15 2 strokes were the same exact block, lower units, props, etc. 
Some years they just had different carbs, other years they had different carbs, reeds and some differences in the exhaust system. 
So, can you just change out the carb? 
Maybe, maybe not. Depends on which year model you have.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes you can I've done it.Mine is a 1976.Yes there was a reed change & a exhaust change in the newer years,I believe after 1980 something.I posted a link to give you all the info you will need.Any other questions just ask.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson%209.9_15.htm


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 11, 2009)

According to this site www.sschapterpsa.com it is the exact same motor, bore diameter, and piston etc. The only differance is the 9.9 carb is "swedged" down with a smaller intake. The acrticles in there are very well written and have really good info on miantenance and troubleshooting.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't argue facts now can you #-o


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 11, 2009)

> Can't argue facts now can you



not at all. good info and edumacation =D> 

sounds like they are just choking it to loose the hp. i wish it was that easy to gain 30% more power out of any motor


----------



## rancocasrich (Aug 11, 2009)

folks, thanks for the great replies. From the info, it seems I may be able to convert from a 9.9 to 15 without buying a motor. My 14' Lund is a 1992 and I think the Evinrude is too. I'll get the serial # and try to figure it out. Further suggestions are welcome.


----------

